# Aktionen in Photoshop CS2



## 30runner (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo, Ich benutze PSCS2 (dürfte aber keine Rolle, für diese Problem spielen)ich möchte ne Aktion erstellen die folgendes erfüllt. Aus einem x-beliebigen Ordner Bilder "für Web speichern" und dann die jeweiligen Bilder überschreibt. Momentan ist es so, ich hab eine Aktion aufgezeichnet, aber mein Export ist dann fest in die Aktion geschrieben. Ich möchte aber eine Funktion, die ich auf verschiedene Ordner anwenden kann


----------



## extracuriosity (11. Juni 2005)

Hä? Was willst du? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof. Wenn es dir darum geht jedes Bild in einem bestimmten Ordner von Photoshop öffnen und neu speichern (mit überschreiben) zu lassen, brauchst du ein Droplet. Falls es dir darum geht schau in der PS Hilfe nach bzw. such im Forum oder bei Google nach Droplets. Wenn´s um was anderes geht, drück dich nochmal verständlich aus.

 EDIT: Zur Erklärung. Ein Droplet ist eine Aktion, die auf deinem Desktop als Symbol erscheint. Du kanst einen beliebigen Ordner mit Bilddateien per Drag and Drop daraufziehen und die beinhaltete Aktion wird mit jeder Bilddatei innerhalb des Ordners ausgeführt. ¿*Comprende*?


----------



## 30runner (11. Juni 2005)

Sorry, wenn ich die Bilder in einem Ordner automatisch alle fürs web speichern will, wie mache ich das mit Aktionen und Stapelverarbeitung. Wenn ich die aktion Für web speichern aufzeichene (als Aktion) dann schreibt sich der Speicherort schon mit rein.


----------

